# Giving a large tip then editing the tip back down/remove the tip after delivery = fast delivery for users?



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Seems like a good idea for users for fast service. Any drawbacks (for users)?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

AveragePerson said:


> Seems like a good idea for users for fast service. Any drawbacks (for users)?


Just hope you never get the same delivery person again or you're going to be ingesting somebody's bodily fluids.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Just hope you never get the same delivery person again or you're going to be ingesting somebody's bodily fluids.


Always ask the restaurant to staple/seal packaging.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

AveragePerson said:


> Always ask the restaurant to staple/seal packaging.


Drivers can carry a stapler too. I always did.

Just tip your drivers. It is the right thing to do.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Just hope you never get the same delivery person again or you're going to be ingesting somebody's bodily fluids.


Nah, next ping you get from that customer, accept it, drive on another app for an hour or so, then cancel it.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Drivers can carry a stapler too. I always did.
> 
> Just tip your drivers. It is the right thing to do.


Order from restaurants with branded seal.

I experience allergic reactions when I tip. I breakout in sweats, get light headed, and my wallet feels lighter. It's a terrible thing that I wouldn't wish upon anyone.



M62 said:


> Nah, next ping you get from that customer, accept it, drive on another app for an hour or so, then cancel it.


That actually happened to me! That driver must thought he was clever but didn't know that I got the food and a full refund since excessively late delivery is valid reason for full refund.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

M62 said:


> Nah, next ping you get from that customer, accept it, drive on another app for an hour or so, then cancel it.


I'm the kind of ahole who will list your house for sale at a hugely discounted price and schedule an open house for 6am on a Sunday morning because you gave me a poor rating. Messing with a delivery itself is both beneath me and far too unpsychotic for me.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I'm the kind of ahole who will list your house for sale at a hugely discounted price and schedule an open house for 6am on a Sunday morning because you gave me a poor rating. Messing with a delivery itself is both beneath me and far too unpsychotic for me.


Sounds like you'll be annoying the hopeful buyers that'll actually have to travel there than the person who may not even own the place and/or just not answer the door. And even if they do, they would be like, wrong person/address and close the door.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

AveragePerson said:


> Sounds like you'll be annoy the hopeful buyers that'll actually have to travel there than the person who may not even own the place and/or just not answer the door.


"Owner deaf. Just walk in. Free iPod Buds to the first 500 visitors."


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> "Owner deaf. Just walk in. Free iPod Buds to the first 500 visitors."


Do people keep front doors unlock?


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Messing with a delivery itself is both beneath me and far too unpsychotic for me.


I was just kidding. I wouldn't do it anyway, might mess with the restuarant. Thankfully, customers like the OP are a minority (if that), at least where I live, and not worth wasting the time on.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

M62 said:


> I was just kidding. I wouldn't do it anyway, might mess with the restuarant. Thankfully, customers like the OP are a minority (if that), at least where I live, and not worth wasting the time on.


I paid for delivery, tipping is just an optional bonus.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> I paid for delivery, tipping is just an optional bonus.


If you genuinely didn't tip from the outset, you'd be correct. But, you are conning drivers by adding a tip upfront, then taking it away later. 

Not that I'm convinced you do half the things you say, I suspect you might be just looking for attention.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

congratulations OP you are my official first blocked poster..get a life troll


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

M62 said:


> If you genuinely didn't tip from the outset, you'd be correct. But, you are conning drivers by adding a tip upfront, then taking it away later.
> 
> Not that I'm convinced you do half the things you say, I suspect you might be just looking for attention.


In theory if it will get delivered either way by someone, the payout would had been the same to someone...


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

BestInDaWest said:


> congratulations OP you are my official first blocked poster..get a life troll


I never understood the point of blocking, is it for people that lack discipline to just ignore a post that they disagree with?

PS: just because you disagree with a position doesn't necessarily mean the other side is a troll and needs to get a life.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

M62 said:


> Nah, next ping you get from that customer, accept it, drive on another app for an hour or so, then cancel it.


I do that every so often with those crappy $3.00 deliveries, just to teach those cheapos a lesson.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I do that every so often with those crappy $3.00 deliveries, just to teach those cheapos a lesson.


The only lesson you taught was that excessively late delivery = free lunch.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Order from restaurants with branded seal.


Yeah like McDonalds, Wendy's, Burger King and Taco Bell which easily peel off then can stick back.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Flame bait post.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

AveragePerson said:


> The only lesson you taught was that excessively late delivery = free lunch.


Really? Ok!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

AveragePerson said:


> The only lesson you taught was that excessively late delivery = free lunch.


Yeah, free and cold!!!


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yeah, free and cold!!!


I wouldn't mind a free lukewarm lunch that can be heated up, would you?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

AveragePerson said:


> I wouldn't mind a free lukewarm lunch that can be heated up, would you?


Explain Uber's policy resulting in a free meal?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Seems like a good idea for users for fast service. Any drawbacks (for users)?


In a couple hundred deliveries I've only had 2 people do that. One was a repeat so second time I tossed the bag out of the car, it made it half way up to the front steps. Never heard a peep about it so that's a good delivery for me. 

Most people have a little more class than that but you do you.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Explain Uber's policy resulting in a free meal?


Help --> problem with delivery --> food arrived significantly later than quoted and was cold --> refund.
Not sure if it's in the policy but support take care of that without issue.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I tossed the bag out of the car, it made it half way up to the front steps. Never heard a peep about it so that's a good delivery for me.





Disgusted Driver said:


> Most people have a little more class than that but you do you.


Indeed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Seems like a good idea for users for fast service. Any drawbacks (for users)?


Home burns to ground . . . PEOPLE waiting outside home of tip Thief with baseball Bats . . .
I could think of quite a few Drawbacks . . .


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I had one guy do this to me a couple weeks ago. I went against my better judgement, I almost cancelled it because it was going to these apartments in my neighborhood and I remember in the old Uber days where you had no clue where you were going nobody in that freaking building tips but I decided to take it. Deliver to the dude looked like a model, an hour later estimate $13.xx final payout was 5.60 oh well lesson learned, go with what you know.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

AveragePerson said:


> Help --> problem with delivery --> food arrived significantly later than quoted and was cold --> refund.
> Not sure if it's in the policy but support take care of that without issue.


Fine with me, especially if it was a commercial address and it completely 'effed up their lunch hour! 😁


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I'm the kind of ahole who will list your house for sale at a hugely discounted price and schedule an open house for 6am on a Sunday morning because you gave me a poor rating. Messing with a delivery itself is both beneath me and far too unpsychotic for me.


LOL, I did something similar years ago to this guy I always had bar/club drama with (I know stupid) but anyways I put an ad on craigslist "free office equipment, call center closing down" and used a stock photo of computers, chairs and cubicles and put his phone number. His phone was blowing up non-stop, he later found out it was me and did the same thing and I had to change my phone number I was getting a call every 30 seconds , I had T-Mobile at the time and during the phone call to get my number changed it was cutting out the conversation every few seconds due to the call waiting beeps, I was like PLEASE HURRY UP AND CHANGE IT.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

It's rare that someone gets a double Randy but in your case you earned it.



SpinalCabbage said:


> I'm the kind of ahole who will list your house for sale at a hugely discounted price and schedule an open house for 6am on a Sunday morning because you gave me a poor rating. Messing with a delivery itself is both beneath me and far too unpsychotic for me.














SpinalCabbage said:


> "Owner deaf. Just walk in. Free iPod Buds to the first 500 visitors."















AveragePerson said:


> just because you disagree with a position doesn't necessarily mean the other side is a troll and needs to get a life.


No but in your cheap skinflint case it's 100% deserved.

I hope and pray that you are banned because you're such a cheap ****er that there's no way you'd shell out $20 to rejoin the site.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

New2This said:


> It's rare that someone gets a double Randy but in your case you earned it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its TRUE ! THE " LIKE " BUTTON JUST ISNT ENOUGH !


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Honestly, you guys can get too hostile on people who likes to be more economical with their spending when they splurge.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

New2This said:


> It's rare that someone gets a double Randy but in your case you earned it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm honored.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> LOL, I did something similar years ago to this guy I always had bar/club drama with (I know stupid) but anyways I put an ad on craigslist "free office equipment, call center closing down" and used a stock photo of computers, chairs and cubicles and put his phone number. His phone was blowing up non-stop, he later found out it was me and did the same thing and I had to change my phone number I was getting a call every 30 seconds , I had T-Mobile at the time and during the phone call to get my number changed it was cutting out the conversation every few seconds due to the call waiting beeps, I was like PLEASE HURRY UP AND CHANGE IT.


Where the inspiration came from?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Where the inspiration came from?


It was so long ago but the idea probably just popped in my head as most do. We did not get along at all. This was before Facebook etc but he'd go into chat rooms running his mouth about me the same ones I was in so I'd see what he was saying also see him out on the weekends etc. Looking back now it was so stupid but hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Seems like a good idea for users for fast service. Any drawbacks (for users)?


It's a great idea for a troll post. 

If you were to actually do this irl the drawback is you're a piece of shit. If you are mentally ill enough to kid yourself that it's ok to be such a piece of shit, I'd imagine it'll catch up with you eventually. Maybe years from now while you are sitting in a nursing home by yourself on visitation day. 

Plus nobody wants to be tipped in your Canadian funny money anyway.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> I never understood the point of blocking, is it for people that lack discipline to just ignore a post that they disagree with?
> 
> PS: just because you disagree with a position doesn't necessarily mean the other side is a troll and needs to get a life.


You are correct. When you dissagree with soneone it doesnt automatically make that person a troll. 

But you arent simply stating a position. You are clearly trolling. Saying otherwise makes you not only a troll but a liar too.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

mch said:


> It's a great idea for a troll post.
> 
> If you were to actually do this irl the drawback is you're a piece of shit. If you are mentally ill enough to kid yourself that it's ok to be such a piece of shit, I'd imagine it'll catch up with you eventually. Maybe years from now while you are sitting in a nursing home by yourself on visitation day.
> 
> Plus nobody wants to be tipped in your Canadian funny money anyway.


You can interpret it that way but if you do something that might piss certain people off, it's best to get an idea of what these pissed off people might do in a fit of irrationality/pettiness and how much it impacts them directly from the source...

PS: it seems more ppl want funny money than USD throughout the year...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

a person is a troll when 100% of their posts are flame bait. Do'h.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

SHalester said:


> a person is a troll when 100% of their posts are flame bait. Do'h.


But I have 1.2k posts...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> But I have 1.2k posts...


....yes and you've been a flame baiter since post #1, right? It's ok; it's your entertainment.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

What would be awesome is if OP does this to some dangerous sociopath at the end of his rope living in his car. 

@AveragePerson pulls the bait and switch and stiffs the driver. This sends driver completely over the edge. Driver drives back to OPs house, drags him onto his front lawn and beats the shit out of him and sodomizes him in front of al his neighbors. Instead of helping, the neighbors all show their approval by cheering and applauding. Cops come and driver goes to jail. The amount @AveragePerson pays in dental work and plastic surgery winds up being double what he has stiffed people over the years. 

Its a win win. The unhinged driver gets taken off the street before hurting someone who didn't deserve it and the OP gets assaulted.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Seems like a good idea for users for fast service. Any drawbacks (for users)?


Yep.

I know where you live, (via screenshots and delivery notes,) and I will probably be delivering to you in the future.
Think about that.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> I never understood the point of blocking, is it for people that lack discipline to just ignore a post that they disagree with?
> 
> PS: just because you disagree with a position doesn't necessarily mean the other side is a troll and needs to get a life.


Wrong.
You are a troll on a driver's forum.

I don't accept non-tipped offers if I am aware.

However, tip baiting, if egregious, screams in my head for retribution.

Hopefully, you have a camera system monitoring your property. Especially, your vehicle, if parked on or next to the public street.

All hypothetical ruminations, except the troll part.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Seems like a good idea for users for fast service. Any drawbacks (for users)?


My apologies. I do not understand fully the question or inquiry. Please fully describe to me your inquiry and I will be pleased to answer. Thank you.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Seems like a good idea for users for fast service. Any drawbacks (for users)?


Why would you ask such a question?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Why would you ask such a question?


Curiosity


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

jjminor82 said:


> My apologies. I do not understand fully the question or inquiry. Please fully describe to me your inquiry and I will be pleased to answer. Thank you.


?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Curiosity





AveragePerson said:


> Curiosity


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> ?


My apologies. I do not fully understand your inquiry. Would you please use your English skills to describe it in more detail for my subpar understanding skills. Then I would be able to answer you fully and correctly. Thank you and come again.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

My question - how big is Tip?


----------

